# What would u do if your son told you



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

My wife told me today that my son told her he likes Nordic skiing better than snow boarding. He didn't want to tell me though. She might as well stabbed me in the gut. Although I played it off pretty well. Probably just a phase and he'll come back to his senses. He's only 10 and doesn't know any better, right?


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

Uh oh...You'd better have a talk with the young man!


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Buy him some NTNs and try to keep up.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Are you sure it's not her who wants him to do Nordic Skiing because it's safer then snowboarding?

It's a Trap!


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Beat it out of the child. . .


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

HoboMaster said:


> Are you sure it's not her who wants him to do Nordic Skiing because it's safer then snowboarding?


Why would Nordic be safer than snowboarding?






Nordic skiers air it larger than anyone (without a parachute).


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

Grizz said:


> Why would Nordic be safer than snowboarding?


He could be talking about cross country skiing


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

KahWhyC said:


> He could be talking about cross country skiing


I'm quite sure he is. 


"Nordic" skiing is a broad category


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Ski flying? Why hasn't Snowboard flying been created yet? THAT i want to see.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

DiamondCarver said:


> Ski flying? Why hasn't Snowboard flying been created yet? THAT i want to see.


Kinda limited by the locked heels and inability to form a delta V.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Grizz said:


> Kinda limited by the locked heels and inability to form a delta V.


I'd try a Rocket Air, both hands grabbing nose, and see how far that would take me


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> I'd try a Rocket Air, both hands grabbing nose, and see how far that would take me


If you used one of those bat suits the material under your arms could provide more lift.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

caneyhead said:


> My wife told me today that my son told her he likes Nordic skiing better than snow boarding. He didn't want to tell me though. She might as well stabbed me in the gut. Although I played it off pretty well. Probably just a phase and he'll come back to his senses. He's only 10 and doesn't know any better, right?



Poor guy, I feel for you. As I was opening this thread I was thinking, 'I hope hes gonna say gay, and not skiing'...

Best thing to do, go to the Buddy program and get a new pretend son...your one's dead to you now.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Eh go put him in a speed suit that's too small so it rides up his ass and crushes his junk then snap him with bamboo for a little bit that'll put the fear of nordic skiing into him. Actually be stoked your kid wants to get off his ass and not play video games all day.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Actually be stoked your kid wants to get off his ass and not play video games all day.


agreed. just be happy he wants anything to do with the snow. who knows, maybe he'll come back to snowboarding when he's older. either way, just be greatful he can say what he likes. it's not that bad!


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Eh go put him in a speed suit that's too small so it rides up his ass and crushes his junk then snap him with bamboo for a little bit that'll put the fear of nordic skiing into him. Actually be stoked your kid wants to get off his ass and not play video games all day.


Yes that would be the most appropriate reaction. I just find it difficult to understand how one could prefer x-country (boring) over snowboarding. Funny thing is he hates skiing. Maybe I can convert my daughter away from skis.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

caneyhead said:


> My wife told me today that my son told her he likes Nordic skiing better than snow boarding. He didn't want to tell me though. She might as well stabbed me in the gut. Although I played it off pretty well. Probably just a phase and he'll come back to his senses. He's only 10 and doesn't know any better, right?


"He didn't want to tell me though." Uh oh, do I detect parental pressure issues? Maybe he just wants to get away from you! J/K.

Nordic is focking HUGE around here. Several Olympians live in town and the trail network is crazy. There's even an "endurance academy" that trains little kids to be the next generation of Bend uber-athlete. Everyone's always trying to get me to go skate skiing. Skate this, skate that. Blahh, I'll pass. I can see the appeal of the workout though. People tell me that your heart rate is pinned the entire time.

I have classic xc skis that I use _maybe_ once every other year just to remind myself that it's not for me. Definitely better than video games though (although I did just buy Black Ops last evening -- sweet).


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

your kid has the aids


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I would support him in what he likes and I would buy some skis and go with him occasionally. I would also be happy that he was cruising out to the snow with me. Your son is young for a very short time period, you might have to suffer for 4-5 years that he actually is wanting to spend some time with you before he starts chasing ass.....


----------



## SilverK20A3 (Mar 9, 2008)

The hardest part about Nordic skiing is telling your parents that you're gay.

Nm, I accidentily mixed up two completely different sports


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Just punch your kid in the eye/ribs a few times maybe he'll change his decision


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

i'd make sure i find a way to make him fall until he hates it


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

I pull the weak card out for any of my friends that prefer skiing over boarding.. maybe not the best route to go with your son. Has he gotten the hang of it yet? Or is he still in the "this sucks, I want to kill myself" stage of beginner riding?


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I want to do that... whole ski flying thing.. yesh...... O_O but I still love my snowboarding.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Shouldn't have bought him Barbie's dream house.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Just tell him no...when he's 18 he can make his own decisions.


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

Extremo said:


> Just tell him no...when he's 18 he can make his own decisions.


I like this one. Very simple. However wife would not back me on that. Guess I'll just join him. Already had one good fall trying to air off a cat track with my Nordic classics. Now I got to do it again. Maybe I could start a new style. Got to do something to make it interesting. Breathing hard, by itself, is only fun for a short time.


----------



## FirstChair (Mar 24, 2010)

Look at it this way.....If it's cross country skiing, he will build up stamina and strength that could help him to shred harder when (if) he comes back around to snowboarding.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

So go on a cross country trip with him, strap your snowboards to your back and go up a mountain.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

freshy said:


> So go on a cross country trip with him, strap your snowboards to your back and go up a mountain.


Just what I was thinking. Get him a splitboard and you have the best of both worlds.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Let him do what he wants to do then he will find his way to the best sport for him.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Ever seen that american dad where stan is his kids bully? ..... be that guy XD


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

buy him a biathlon rifle and tell him to bring home dinner


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

support as best you can, but you should still go on Maury to see if he is really your son


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

FirstChair said:


> Look at it this way.....If it's cross country skiing, he will build up stamina and strength that could help him to shred harder when (if) he comes back around to snowboarding.


...or cross country snowboarding. Make sure he rides goofy once in a while or he'll get scooch leg. :laugh:

Cross Country Snowboarding


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Nothing wrong with cross country skiing. I said it. It'll get him fit, maybe he'll learn a lot about the backcountry, and it definitely gets you away from the crowds. Maybe later he'll take some of those skills to splitboarding, or not. Either way, it's his life and he should be free to choose how he has fun with it. Ski blades, X country, alpine skiing, whatever.


----------



## Biggs (Nov 16, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Nothing wrong with cross country skiing. I said it. It'll get him fit, maybe he'll learn a lot about the backcountry, and it definitely gets you away from the crowds. Maybe later he'll take some of those skills to splitboarding, or not. Either way, it's his life and he should be free to choose how he has fun with it. Ski blades, X country, alpine skiing, whatever.


This.

What would I do if my son told me? I'd support him.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Nothing wrong with cross country skiing. I said it. It'll get him fit, maybe he'll learn a lot about the backcountry, and it definitely gets you away from the crowds. Maybe later he'll take some of those skills to splitboarding, or not. Either way, it's his life and he should be free to choose how he has fun with it. Ski blades, X country, alpine skiing, whatever.


Although my wife skiis, her favorite snow activity is snowshoeing. Hard to get up a good head of steam, of course, but having gone with her a couple of times I can understand the attraction. It is dead quiet -- the only sound is the asshole behind you talking your ear off


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Once of my favorite things about splitboarding is getting away from the crowds. Several spots are dead quiet minus our group. It's also pretty amazing at what you get to see when you slow it down a bit. We really do get to enjoy our sport in some of the most amazing spots on the planet. When you are doing the resort hustle, it's easy to miss that. 

Plus the powder on the down doesn't hurt either...


----------



## Biggs (Nov 16, 2008)

Donutz said:


> Although my wife skiis, her favorite snow activity is snowshoeing. Hard to get up a good head of steam, of course, but having gone with her a couple of times I can understand the attraction. It is dead quiet -- the only sound is the asshole behind you talking your ear off


:laugh:

When I first got out snowshoeing as a kid, I only had a pair of old Alaskans. The amount of work involved to move a heavy 5 foot over-sized tennis racket was enough to sway me away from snowshoeing for awhile! Needless to say, in tree-filled/scrub-brush filled woodlands, these are not the best snowshoe!


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Nothing wrong with cross country skiing. I said it. It'll get him fit, maybe he'll learn a lot about the backcountry, and it definitely gets you away from the crowds. Maybe later he'll take some of those skills to splitboarding, or not. Either way, it's his life and he should be free to choose how he has fun with it. Ski blades, X country, alpine skiing, whatever.


 Anything but ski blades. Ski blades = disowned.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

caneyhead said:


> I like this one. Very simple. However wife would not back me on that. Guess I'll just join him. Already had one good fall trying to air off a cat track with my Nordic classics. Now I got to do it again. Maybe I could start a new style. Got to do something to make it interesting. Breathing hard, by itself, is only fun for a short time.


Join the other world of nordic instead, telemarking. I understand the rythem and slow can be similar to a board plus you can go up and down.


----------



## Biggs (Nov 16, 2008)

gjsnowboarder said:


> Join the other world of nordic instead, telemarking. I understand the rythem and slow can be similar to a board plus you can go up and down.


Has anyone here telemarked? I've always wanted to try it (I've actually always wanted to try skiing but simply haven't yet) but it looks gruesome -- endless lunges. Is it not really like that?


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

I haven't personnelly done it but my wife does and many other instructors and friends have. As for the lunges it will work similar to snowboarding. The rising and falling in the knees/ankles will feel good but if you tense up or stop moving you will experience leg burn. Plus the challenge of balancing will actually help improve your boarding as well.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Biggs said:


> Has anyone here telemarked? I've always wanted to try it (I've actually always wanted to try skiing but simply haven't yet) but it looks gruesome -- endless lunges. Is it not really like that?


I've tele skied. Fuck that. I still alpine ski though.

This vid is good for a chuckle:

A/T Anonymous: A Tale of a Telemarker Turned A/T Skier on Vimeo


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Of course here is the other side.

"The Freeheel Life" - Part 1 on Vimeo

I love the shot at the end. Full on body shots.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

gjsnowboarder said:


> Of course here is the other side.
> 
> "The Freeheel Life" - Part 1 on Vimeo
> 
> I love the shot at the end. Full on body shots.


Nice vid. I guarantee you I did not look like any of those people when I tele'd.

I know a bunch of folks in town who are always badgering me. "Get tele skis! Come tele with us! Ya gotta tele! How could you not want to tele!?!?" 

How do I politely tell them, "It's because you all annoy the fack outta me." Too white and uptight for me to spend the day in the backcountry you, but thanks have a nice day.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

I would and do give my kid options. although I would hope he follows in my footsteps, I wont force it. so far he's following well with out pressure.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I would never let my kid ski...not only is it lame, it's unsafe. Of the few skiers I associate with more of them have had severe knee injuries than all the snowboarders I have ever met. I just rode the lift with a vacationer last weekend that told me he was coming back from ACL surgery suffered skiing. You only get one set of knees so they should be taken care of, not twisted into knots by skank planks.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> Nice vid. I guarantee you I did not look like any of those people when I tele'd.
> 
> I know a bunch of folks in town who are always badgering me. "Get tele skis! Come tele with us! Ya gotta tele! How could you not want to tele!?!?"
> 
> How do I politely tell them, "It's because you all annoy the fack outta me." Too white and uptight for me to spend the day in the backcountry you, but thanks have a nice day.


I always answer questions like that by saying that I'm having WAY to much fun to try it now. And then i snake the first tracks :cheeky4:


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

The fear is thick in here. 






Go on. Embrace your inner Nord!


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

I think u guys r on to something with the split board thing. This could be natural progression to just that. He never said he didn't want to board anymore. I could defiantly go for some of that. 

Still don't understand though how anyone could prefer Nordic over boarding.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

caneyhead said:


> Still don't understand though how anyone could prefer Nordic over boarding.


Thankfully people do. I everyone was into snowboarding, I'd do something else...


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Try appealing to his self image. Start by pretending you're now way into nordic skiing. Buy him on of those spandex jumpsuits the racers wear and make him wear it whenever he goes sking (or whenever he leaves the house.) Watch alot of the competitions making sure to highlight how the racers constantly have frozen saliva and snot stuck to their faces. Pretty soon he should come to realize that it's an awkward horrible sport 
http://www.nordicskiracer.com/Racing/2009/01-04boynehighlands/Boyne_Classic_XC_Ski_Race_1.jpg
http://cache.boston.com/multimedia/sports/bigshots/ski/bs16.jpg
Then you maybe can convince him to try telemarking. It won't be long before he'll realize that everyone at the resorts is looking down on him for free heeling because its like alpine skiing for people who wish they were disabled. Then if he hasn't given up on winter sports or life altogether, you might get him to do some alpine skiing which is at least respectable.
You might also check his hormone levels to make sure his testosterone and adrenaline levels are normal.
If all else fails I would recommend a retroactive abortion.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

This thread reminds me of a funny quote I read elsewhere: "Tele does not equal an excuse to suck at skiing."


----------

